# Diego and Old Man's Sister Breeding Journal



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

They mated the 5th of May and there's an egg today on May 12 I'm hoping there gonna be fertile she laid before but none where ever fertile. 
Diego's a Normal grey split for pied his dad was split for Pied too and his mom is a Cinnamon Pearl I'm not sure if that matters but anyways..
















Old Man's Sister is a normal grey
1st egg was laid 5-12-10 the other one is a fake


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Considering Diego's background, he is normal gray split to pied (X2 cinnamon pearl). The "X2 cinnamon pearl" means that he carries the cinnamon and the pearl mutation on his second X chromosome. He inherited those genes from his mother and the pied gene from his father. Since both cinnamon and pearl are sex linked mutations, about half of your female offspring will be cinnamon pearl! Here are the results of your pairing...

Mother:Grey
Father:Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

male offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
25% Grey
25% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
25% Grey Split To Pied
25% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
25% Grey
25% Cinnamon Pearl

Good luck! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

laid another and not sitting on them so odds are there not gonna hatch


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sometimes they won't incubate until after the second egg is laid, but some wait until the entire clutch of eggs have been laid.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah don't give up on them so soon! Some cockatiels will start to sit after the 2nd or 3rd egg, sometimes even the 1st... while others won't start sitting until the entire clutch has been laid, so rest easy! 

Congrats on egg #2 btw!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*3rd egg*

laid on the 5-15-10 im not sure how many days it would take for them to hatch but none are fertile


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

If they haven't started sitting, then how do you know none are fertile??


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

kfelton0002 said:


> If they haven't started sitting, then how do you know none are fertile??


They started sitting on them then stop then continued to sit on them I just have that feeling there either not gonna hatch or there not gonna be fertile because I really want them to be because ive never had a baby cockatiel before I have budgie babies that seems all that I can breed Is budgies.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

so far one's fertile hoping the other 2 are but not gonna get my hopes up =] 1st due to hatch june 1


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations on the fertile egg! Hope you have a bunch of fuzzy little June babies!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*another one laid*

but the fertile one not developing properly so that ruins that though


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just keep letting them do their thing even if the egg looks bad now. It could surprise you, and she still has more eggs to lay so try not to disturb them too much! Good luck!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

theres 5 egg only one fertile


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't remove them until they are finished with them. If those 5 don't hatch, they will begin a new clutch and then you can remove the bad ones. Just make sure to mark the bad eggs so that you will know which ones to remove.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

kfelton0002 said:


> Don't remove them until they are finished with them. If those 5 don't hatch, they will begin a new clutch and then you can remove the bad ones. Just make sure to mark the bad eggs so that you will know which ones to remove.


im not removing any she can sit til shes bored this is the 4th time none are fertile


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If this is the 4th time she's laid infertile eggs, I would think about either pairing your male with another hen, or your hen with another male. Hopefully the fertile egg will hatch though, might surprise you.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Solace. said:


> If this is the 4th time she's laid infertile eggs, I would think about either pairing your male with another hen, or your hen with another male. Hopefully the fertile egg will hatch though, might surprise you.


Ive tried her with 2 other males and this male now is the only one ive seen mate with her only once though


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

If this is Diego's first time breeding with her, I would let them go for a second clutch together before separating them. You have to be patient with newbies! They made one fertile egg together, so maybe they'll do even better with the next bunch! How many clutches has she laid this year? Only let them attempt 2 clutches per year to prevent problems and complications with your hen. 

Also, not all cockatiels are compatible as mates. Just because you put a male and a female cockatiel together and expect them to breed, doesn't mean they will be successful. If the males are not mating with the hen, that means the pair isn't suitable for each other and the eggs will be infertile. 

One mating is all it takes to fertilize a hen's entire clutch because they store the cock's sperm in the infundibulum of their oviduct. Odds are if you only saw them mating once, they mated more than that when you weren't looking, unless you watch them 24/7! lol


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*2 fertile*

I candled them today and theres 2 fertile now and I added more bedding =]


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

IT ACTUALLY HATCHED 

























Is there anything I should give the parents? to help feed the baby? 
or anything else I should do?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Along with their regular diet, offer them soft foods (wheat bread/crackers, pellets if their food doesn't contain them, boiled eggs, cooked rice or pasta, etc.) You can also offer millet spray, my birds love that stuff!! 

Looks like you have one more egg that will be hatching (the stark white one.) The others look infertile because they have a pink cast. 

Congrats on baby #1!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

im not sure if it looks any bigger or fed but oh well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's adorable that's for sure!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Check its crop pretty regularly. If it doesn't look like the parents are feeding it then you may need to start hand-feeding it or it will starve to death. Good luck!! It is so precious!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks fed also ids he suppose to be constantly stepping on him?
like this?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine are pretty clumsy as well and step on the babies every now and then, but they seem okay. As long as you don't see any bloody spots or anything from the nails then I think it should be fine.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

kfelton0002 said:


> Mine are pretty clumsy as well and step on the babies every now and then, but they seem okay. As long as you don't see any bloody spots or anything from the nails then I think it should be fine.


oh so its not just mine i only see him do it when i open the box to check the baby he seems a lil over protective also does it look the size its suppose to if it was born may 30th?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

It looks healthy and it doesn't appear stunted. The skin is a nice healthy red color and it doesn't look dehydrated. The parents may trample the babies when you open the box because they are frightened or just protective. What I do is tap on the box a few times before opening it that way they know I'm there.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

sencond one decided to finally come out of its shell =]
















I made sure Daddy wasnt in the box before I took a peek =]


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on baby #2!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

The babies are nicely growing and there nicely fed =]


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How cute!!! They're getting so big...


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

When are there eyes suppose to start opening?
I read 14 days but im not sure 
















All snuggled up


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

My oldest two babies' eyes started opening around 9 days or so. The third oldest is around 9-10 days old now and his/her eyes are starting to open as well!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

kfelton0002 said:


> My oldest two babies' eyes started opening around 9 days or so. The third oldest is around 9-10 days old now and his/her eyes are starting to open as well!!


my oldest is 10 days today the youngest is 5 hopefully ill see lil eyes opening soon =]


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Had to share this*

his lil eyes are open =] he can see


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*getting some pins*

on his lil head there really tiny though

















































Oh and when do I remove the other eggs?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

They will open a little more in the next day or so, they are just starting to open and haven't completely opened yet. You can remove the eggs whenever you are certain they are not going to hatch. Candle them and see if you notice any movement. If the eggs are DIS (dead in shell) or infertile, then you can go ahead and discard them.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the babies, looking good.

Jenny


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

there still cutely ugly 

































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Va4EkQHRsU



Oh and when can you start holding them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are adorable and fuzzy!!!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*

Chick 1 is still either not growing or growing slowly
Chick one
















Chick two
















And I've since took daddy out since he was plucking and over feeding them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're still adorable!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There's something not right with the first chick ..  Its crop should be at the _front_, not hanging right down underneath near its legs. It also looks like it has really dry skin.. (maybe sour crop)


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Solace. said:


> There's something not right with the first chick ..  Its crop should be at the _front_, not hanging right down underneath near its legs. It also looks like it has really dry skin.. (maybe sour crop)


It also gets alot of air in it theres no vets near me to take it there it 
I don't know what else to do for it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

elenafan23 said:


> It also gets alot of air in it theres no vets near me to take it there it
> I don't know what else to do for it.


I just read through an article and it says: "*add a FEW drops of apple cider vinegar, papaya extract or half baby food applesauce to half of the mixed formula for the morning feedings*."

Here's the article:

* Sour Crop:* A healthy chick's crop should empty completely at least once every 24 hours. When food does not traveling down from the crop to the stomach and other parts of a bird's digestive system as it should, it goes sour and starts to ferment. Sour Crop is the term used to describe the accumulation of undigested, fermenting food in a chick's crop. Sour crop causes impactions, total shut down of the digestive system as well as infections. Causes of sour crop include not letting the crop empty once in a 24 hour period, diseases, bacteria, yeast and fungal infections, improper preparation or temperature of the formula, (too cold, too thick) a brooder that isn't warm enough, babies getting chilled when out of the brooder, babies ingesting wood, liter, corncob, walnut shell type beddings and a breeder who overfeeds the babies and stretches out the crop. As formula from additional feedings builds up inside of a stretched crop, the capacity to hold more sour food increases. Crop muscle tone becomes weak and food can no longer be pushed down into the baby's stomach. If sour crop isn't treated in the early stages, the chick's entire digestive tract will slow down or shut down completely, depriving the baby of nutrients and fluids. Secondary infections will also develop until death finally occurs. Some breeders add a FEW drops of apple cider vinegar, papaya extract or half baby food applesauce to half of the mixed formula for the morning feedings. These products are used to help the crop drain and to prevent sour crop. Formula should also be 104-106 degrees Fahrenheit. Lower temperatures will contribute to the development of sour crop by chilling the baby. If you baby's crop isn't draining properly, call an avian vet.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I just read through an article and it says: "*add a FEW drops of apple cider vinegar, papaya extract or half baby food applesauce to half of the mixed formula for the morning feedings*."
> 
> Here's the article:
> 
> ...


how do I add it to the formula if the parent is the one feeding it?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe you should pull it for a day or so just to see how well the crop is emptying. Don't feed it, just keep it in a warm place away from the parents and let the crop empty. If the crop appears bloated and gassy looking with inflamed and red vessels visible underneath the skin, then more than likely the chick has sour crop from an impaction or occlusion, or just from soured food not passing quickly enough into the digestive system. If there is a possibility of yeast or other infection then the crop should not be allowed to empty on its own as this will cause a systemic problem instead of just a local one. The crop will have to be gavaged by passing a tube into the crop and flushed with sodium bicarbonate (baking soda). The contents will need to be sucked out by means of a flexible tubing such as a small gauge foley catheter like tubing attached onto a syringe. Srtiels could probably tell you more about this procedure as it it pretty invasive. I have a sterile 12 french foley catheter on hand just in case I have a chick with crop problems, but I pray I will never have to use it. Unless you have been trained, I do not advice you attempt this procedure on your own as you could cause the chick more harm than good. You could perforate the crop or pass the tubing into the chick's trachea (wind pipe) instead of into the esophagus and choke it to death. If the crop doesn't empty overnight or at least in 8-12 hours then it more than likely will need medical attention and antibiotic therapy to resolve the problem.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

*update*


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Is the bald, small chick the older one? Poor thing. The feathered one sure is cute.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Berdnerd said:


> Is the bald, small chick the older one? Poor thing. The feathered one sure is cute.



Yea the smaller one is the older one.


----------

